# TTRS confirmed for US starting May 2017, RS3 sedan follows a few months later



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

http://www.autoblog.com/2016/02/23/audi-r8-v6-future-roadmap/


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Minor quibble, the chart says April*

Still much later than the "late 2016" reported by QuattroWorld about 6months ago.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Still much later than the "late 2016" reported by QuattroWorld about 6months ago.


2016 was never going to happen but 2017 is still a full year earlier than I expected.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

So SQ7 looks like a go. Still dont know how i feel about the V6 R8


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

FastEddie7 said:


> So SQ7 looks like a go. Still dont know how i feel about the V6 R8


I feel excited as it will be much more affordable then the V10 and eminently tunable,also a nice "junior Lambo" alternate to a C4S,since a Mid engined 5Pot R4 seems to have been abandoned
Mac


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if that's the European schedule and not the schedule for North America. They've held back the A5/S5 Sportback from North America before. I have doubts they would now bring it here.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Pretty sure it's from the AoA meeting where the rs3 was leaked. If you read some of the articles they've talked about bringing the B9 sportback here


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Hopefully it will have a DSG option this time around! :beer::beer:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

My guess is it will be DSG only for the US. Although if Audi is doing well enough in the US to offer up to 7 RS models then maybe the TT RS will get a manual option and the RS3 will be DSG only


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Coupe only? Audi USA manages to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory yet again...


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

I am a "roadster" fan and we keep hearing that North America (USA) is Audi's best market for roadster / convertible variants, yet no TTRS Roadster, let alone TTS Roadster or S3 Convertible. :banghead:


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd take the RS3 Sportback over the sedan any day of the week. Bring it here Audi!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Me too!



kjmurphy said:


> I'd take the RS3 Sportback over the sedan any day of the week. Bring it here Audi!


----------

